# Big Bob's Swan Song



## Big Bob (May 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've had a number of heart problems for quite a few years now and unfortunately, things have been getting progressively worse. I no longer seem to respond to a lot of the medication I've been taking and my Cardiologist has advised me that I need to curtail all unnecessary activity, both physical and mental. Unfortunately that includes my active participation in the forums and the myriads of side activities resulting from that. I deeply regret that I'm going to have to reduce my level of involvement rather abruptly. I have truly enjoyed the many lively discussions we've had and I have both learned a lot and benefited greatly from our interchanges. I will truly treasure the kind remarks that so many of you have posted. I am also sorry for the few situations when I got a little rankled with some of you. We all have our bad days and I hope you can forgive me for mine.

As far as SIPS is concerned, I am about half-way through incorporating the first two enhancements mentioned in the 'SIPS Enchancement Thread'. I will try to finish these and then release the next version (V110) but I have no idea of how long that will take me. If and when I get it done, I will post it along with updated documentation. I had intended to post more information as to why I am overhauling the User Preset system but that will now have to wait until I can update the User's Guide for V110. I had also planned to continue the technical discussion and try to resolve the 'big release sample triggering issue'. From that, I had hoped we could decide whether or not to include any RT support in V110. Right now, I don't know if I will be able to pursue that issue any more. However, V105 was released with a very comprehensive documentation package, so even if I can't make any further contribution to SIPS at all, I'm sure that someone like Nils will be able to pick up where I leave off if that seems a worthwhile thing to do.

I am truly sorry to have to do something like this so abruptly, but, I really have no choice in the matter and I hope you will all understand.

May God Bless all of you,

Bob


----------



## ComposerDude (May 29, 2006)

Your talents and contributions are very much appreciated. We will miss you.

Wishing you all the best in health and life.

-Peter


----------



## Tatsu Nagao (May 29, 2006)

How should I say with my bad English, your achievement is exactly the symbol of what Kontakt2 has offered end-users. By making a study of your pioneering scripts, many users have begun to write their own scripts.
Probably, some people will take over the efforts to complete SIPS from you, because SIPS is the most valuable script in our time.

Pay strict attentiion to your health and forget SIPS in the meantime, and come back later.

with many thanks,


----------



## Thonex (May 29, 2006)

Hi Bob,

I'm sorry to hear this.... but you have all our best wishes for the best in health and happiness. Take care of yourself and please know that all of us deeply appreciate all you have done for us with your scripts and help.

Cheers Bob.


Take care,

Andrew K


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your health Bob :cry: 

Please take good care of yourself. Make sure to drink a little wine now and then: in moderation, it helps blood circulation...

May God bless you as well


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 29, 2006)

Bob,

Thanks for being so generous with your ideas and creativity. I hope you will feel better following your doctor's advice. While you're staying away, getting better, the baton is passed on to Kotori, Thonex, Dynamitec, and others on this forum until you visit us again.

All the best,
Hans


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 29, 2006)

You'll be missed! Thanks for all your incredible contributions! Get well and hope to see you around when you're feeling better - you know where to find us


----------



## sbkp (May 29, 2006)

Best wishes to you, Bob. Take care of yourself.

- Stefan


----------



## kotori (May 30, 2006)

That really saddens me to hear, Bob. Your warmth, generosity, thorough knowledge and humbleness is really a shining light around here. Please rest and we'll all hope and pray you get better soon. I'm sure I or somebody else will continue the development of SIPS if needed, so don't put any unnecessary pressure on yourself. Please rest and concentrate on getting better.

Take care,
Nils


----------



## Per K (May 30, 2006)

take care and recover soon


----------



## Dynamitec (May 30, 2006)

Hi Bob,

i'm also very sorry, to hear this! I wish you all the best and all you need to become healthy again!

I'm sure everybody here will miss you, your kindness and your knowledge!

Best wished!
Benjamin


----------



## Synesthesia (May 30, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Take care and rest. I hope you are on the mend soon.

Thank you for your generosity and selfless work in scripting - your work has helped my music and I'm sure countless others on this forum and other forums too.

with prayers and best wishes,

Paul


----------



## jamriding (May 30, 2006)

Take care & I hope that you're soon able to participate in the forums again.

John A.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 30, 2006)

Thank you for sharing your talents with us. I wish your health recovers, that your heart finds a way to gain strength again.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (May 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your problem Bob.

Thank's for all your great work and help, it's greatly appreciated.

I wish you all the best and take good care of yourself.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2006)

Thanks a million guys, I feel better already.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Mike Greene (May 30, 2006)

I hope you get well soon, Bob. You are a tremendous asset to our community. And I dare say that your generous and humble actions and the way you carry yourself are a credit to your faith.  

- Mike Greene


----------



## rJames (May 30, 2006)

You've made a great contribution not only in your unselfish and sharing attitude but possibly even more so, in the precedent that it sets.

Thanks. Be well.


----------



## synergy543 (May 30, 2006)

Big Bob,

My best wishes to you and hope you feel better soon. You truly have shared from your heart and you deserve strength in return. Your generosity and kindness are appreciated more than you might know and you've set a great example that I'm sure will inspire many others.

Be Well and Take Care,

Gregory D. Moore


----------



## Thonex (May 31, 2006)

Big Bob @ Wed May 31 said:


> (but naturally I hope that you'll miss me just a little).



I know we all will. We'll try to not ruin Nil's good work on your scripts. 

Now relax and have a few martinis!!

Cheers Bob,

T

PS "the 'gift of exhortation'".... classic :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevinKauai (Jun 1, 2006)

Bob, let me add yet another voice to our best wishes for your health.

Cardiac problems aren't to be trivialized, for sure, but (in my humble opinion) doing something you love (like music) is a good Rx at all times -- just eliminate the things that are too much like "work"!

You're in our thoughts and we all thank you for your kind efforts and enthusiasm. Hang in there!

 many smiles and good wishes ... Kevin[Kauai]


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jun 4, 2006)

hoping you get the rest that helps your heart recover. Thanks you again so much for contribution to the music community. It may be of some comfort to know that your scripts are making there way beyond just the communities on the forums and to the many musicians throughout the world world who can employ them. you have touched a lot of people.


----------



## Guenter Hirscher (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Big Bob!

I feel so sorry to hear about your health problems. Everything has already been said in the other replies so I just want to add again: THANK YOU.

Good bless you.
Günter


----------

